# fuel starvation problem on 17.5 Boston Whaler 150 2 cycle yamaha



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

1. Bought 3 months 17.5 ‘ Boston Whaler Outrage 1996 with 2003 150 2 Cycle Yamaha outboard
2. No problem when I bought it, tested in Pensacola bay for 45 minutes
3. I took out 3 weeks ago and as I left the no wake area and went to almost full throttle it died.
4. I could crank again and limp back to boat dock.
5. I noticed that primer bulb was compressed when it had died.
6. I opened up floor port and checked the anti siphon valve and it was blogged.
7. I cleaned out the anti siphon valve with compressor, check for any obstruction in the line.
8. I also removed and replace the Gas/water separator and install new filter on it.
9. Once again I went for test run. I ran engine for a good 30 minutes, WOT, half throttle and idle speeds with no problem.
10. After @ half hour from idle to half throttle it would hesitate and then take off. I was back to same problem.
11. It did the hesitation for the next ten minutes every time I would try to go to half or full throttle
12. Finally it started missing like being starved for fuel again, even at idle speed.
13. I then took an external 6 gallon take, by-passed the gas/water separator filter and went directly into the engine.
14. I again had the same hesitation problem.
15. I checked the anti siphon valve fitting again and it was not blogged this time. I was guessing maybe what ever was in the tank had also worked its way up into the motor mounted filters (three each).
16. I took it to a Yamaha outboard mechanic at this time and I am having the filters replaced on the engine.
17. The mechanic said there was black gunk on the wallss liming in the on board fuel tank and they thought the fuel tank would have to be removed and cleaned

QUESTIONS:
18. Is there something I can do also before I go removing the center steering wheel console, and the deck to remove the gas tank?
Any manuals pout there that show how to remove center console and flooring to remove gas tank?
know anybody the cleans tanks?


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

10. I had same issue on my yamma, cleaned carbs, checked the timing linkage, it was out of adjustment. Also, opened the idle mix screws more.
14. was the bulb flat again? could be the fuel line collasping internally
17. is the black gunk stopping up the filter? Not uncommon to see trash/black gunk on the inside of the tank. A good filter should catch any trash, may be cheaper to replace the filter a couple of times per year
18. Is there a floor access or do you have to cut the floor out?
cut the floor ? I think I would use a external tank,,,,,,


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

found out I have lots of dark orange gunk like gel in the gas tank. and the sides of tank have a crust on them


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Kenn said:


> found out I have lots of dark orange gunk like gel in the gas tank. and the sides of tank have a crust on them


Sounds like ethanol might be the culprit.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah, I am going to have the on board tank cleaned.


----------



## Grand Bay (May 25, 2009)

97 yamaha 150, my problem was water(orange gel) and fuel pump diaphragm.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

sounds the same as my problem. I replaced gas/water separator and all three filters on engine and am now by-passing gas tank with two 6 gallon external tanks so I can at least fish next week!


----------

